# 5th ANNUAL UNTOUCHABLES AND SICC SYDE PITTSBURG TOY DRIVE



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*


It's that time of the of year again !!!!:thumbsup:

"THE DRIVE" is back , come out and support a good cause :biggrin:*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*

Without your continuous support we could not be as successful. 
The children, parents are all excited. 
The children talk about all the fancy cars, trucks and motorcycles. 
Parents are overwhelmed by how much support they receive from the Car Clubs / Motorcycle Clubs. 
So with that being said, We invite you to come to Country Waffle in Pittsburg, California.

Last year’s milestones : 
* 100 cars & motorcycles * Collected 244 toys & games * $330 in cash donations 
* 50/50 Raffle winner walk away with $210 cash money
* All this on a rainy Saturday :h5: 


*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*




Awards / Trophies 
1st & 2nd place for the following: 

40s 
50's 
60's 
70's 
80's 
Luxury
Euro
Trucks
Motorcycle
Hot Rod 
Bike's
American muscle
Rat rod
Convertibles
:cheesy:*


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

It's on like Donkey Kong!!!!


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

nsane86 said:


> *
> 
> 
> It's that time of the of year again !!!!:thumbsup:
> ...






:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Even in the rain , Cherry 64 came* :h5:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*

*









Rain or Shine we'll be out there , come support a good cause *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm in, I hope!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Santa is on his way!!
*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I think her name is Davina?? if it is, and you are from Thee Untouchables/Sic Syde CC, give me a call. I met you at the Impressions CC show in Santa Maria. i was the dj. (323) 557-2854 Mike/THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I think her name is Davina?? if it is, and you are from Thee Untouchables/Sic Syde CC, give me a call. I met you at the Impressions CC show in Santa Maria. i was the dj. (323) 557-2854 Mike/THE CHOLO DJ


*Sorry I do not know what your talking about* :dunno:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*











#4 Go to the Untouchables / Sicc Syde Toy Drive *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










As every year, we'll have our world famous raffle. 
This G-Body is already strip down and ready for paint 
tickets are $1 each or seven for $5.00 :buttkick:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*



I've added this to my Christmas list :thumbsup:*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*

*LAST YEAR , Let's make it two SUV's *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Picture from the past , the Christmas Spirit was strong then as it is now.
Come and join us.:thumbsup:*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*

*











She may want a vacuum , but I think she'll have a better time at the toy drive .
Just a thought 
:yes:*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*The 50/50 Raffle was off the hook !!













*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*

*Come and help us spread the Christmas spirit 
Please bring an unwrapped toy* 
:wave:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

It's for a good cause , come out and support a good cause . 
COOL PIC !!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Christmas will soon be here and everyone loves to have gifts under the tree 
Come and brighten a child's holiday with a simple gift 









*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*









You know & I know that Santa used Impalas to pull his sleigh.
Reindeers have always thrown their hoofs in the mix ( Bastards ) :banghead:*


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

nsane86 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*









Santa said his favorite rear end is the 59 impala.
She told me that's not what he said last night 
:thumbsup:*


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

My rearend is better :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*In the Spirit of Christmas, stop by and donate to a good cause*. 
:h5:


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Just add this set up to my Christmas list 







*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

* 








At least she's trying to help.
How about you coming down and supporting the Toy Drive
uffin:*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I think her name is Davina?? if it is, and you are from Thee Untouchables/Sic Syde CC, give me a call. I met you at the Impressions CC show in Santa Maria. i was the dj. (323) 557-2854 Mike/THE CHOLO DJ


Hahaha!!!! We are the Orginal UntouchableS not the copy cats your talking about!!!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Come and brighten a child's Christmas
Make thier Holiday as bright as your rims 
:yes:









*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*:naughty:She smiled when I asked if she had any toys ? 






*


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Come and join us put a smile on a kids face on Christmas!!!!


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Show Stopperz will definitely be there to support


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

ShowStopperz said:


> Show Stopperz will definitely be there to support




:thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks for the support :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Toys make the world go around !!!*
http://www.layitlow.com//api.viglin...age 144&txt=&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13183954179483


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Come down to the Toy Drive and enjoy helping the children of Pittsburg


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*

*She was acting up , I had to give her a time out














*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*










I just added this to my christmas list *


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

She said Santa likes drinking her milk and eating her cookie


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*










Santa told her that she was a naughty girl this year
When your Bad , your BAD!!





*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*










Dude on the bike was talking a bunch of B.S. about Santa 
So one of his reindears had to put him in check 
:twak:*


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

That's some funny shit !!!!


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

nsane86 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heard the Oakland Raiders are gonna pick him up for there secondary :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*She got embraced when I asked to see her monkey 
:tongue:*


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Bring a toy and put a smile on a kids face this Christmas!!!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*

*Helping Children is always a good time 
So come on down and join us .
Brighten a child's Christmas 








http://www.layitlow.com//api.viglin...y Drive&txt=&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13188617912243*


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

nsane86 said:


> *Toys make the world go around !!!*


no niners flag  :twak: oso gonna make you do push ups


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

nsane86 said:


> *She got embraced when I asked to see her monkey
> :tongue:*


:roflmao:its always better to have 2 monkeys than one:boink:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*

*










It's starting to look like Christmas *


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

nsane86 said:


>


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> no niners flag  :twak: oso gonna make you do push ups


:buttkick:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Remember it's the thought that counts 
Come out and join us on November 19th 
Bring your car, truck , motorcycle , bicycle or lawnmower? 









*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

nsane86 said:


> *Remember it's the thought that counts Come out and join us on November 19th Bring your car, truck , motorcycle , bicycle or lawnmower?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Best pic yet!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*

*






All I said "Will you be ready for the Toy Drive " 
Then he gave me the stink eyes. :buttkick:


*


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

nsane86 said:


> *All I said "Will you be ready for the Toy Drive " Then he gave me the stink eyes. :buttkick:*


So that's who painted Chintos firewall :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*










Mrs. Claus ready to roll out to the toy drive *


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

6T5 SHARK said:


> So that's who painted Chintos firewall :biggrin:






:wow::wow:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*

*













I know adults that would love this skateboard
*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*













Even though she was a bad girl, Santa smiled ear to ear when she whisper in his ear that she wanted a skate board for chrstmas. 
would you say no?:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*












All toys are welcomed, come by and help the children of Pittsburg* :h5:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

nsane86 said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*




SHOW YOUR CHRISTMAS SPIRIT AND JOIN US AT THE TOY DRIVE *


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

nsane86 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*











Someone piss off Flo ?!:roflmao:*


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*













Santa's Helpers getting ready for *The Drive *


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Make sure to come and support the 5th annual toy drive!!!!


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Oso64 said:


> View attachment 384860
> Make sure to come and support the 5th annual toy drive!!!!


I HEARD THERE WAS GOING TO BE ALOT OF TRAFFIC


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*5th Annual Untouchables & Sicc Syde Toy Drive*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

cherry 64 said:


> I HEARD THERE WAS GOING TO BE ALOT OF TRAFFIC













*
The more TRAFFIC the better !!!:h5:*


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

cherry 64 said:


> I HEARD THERE WAS GOING TO BE ALOT OF TRAFFIC




I know Traffic Always Down for a Road Trip!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*

*



Happy Holloween :ninja:http://www.layitlow.com//api.viglin...age 146&txt=&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13199422253113*


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

nsane86 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...







:thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Oso64 said:


> I know Traffic Always Down for a Road Trip!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


YOU KNOW IT BROTHER HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*











Add to my Christmas List :thumbsup:*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*










HAPPY HOLLOWEEN *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*

*Come and help out on November 19th 








*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*

*











So who's Riding out to the Toy Drive *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*












Don't be caught left out of all the excitement.
Come by and join us for the toy drive. :thumbsup:
*


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT on Nov 19th :thumbsup:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

17 more days!!!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*




COME OUT AND PURCHASE A T-SHIRT FOR THE TOY DRIVE *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*












Don't be sad , just come to the toy drive :nicoderm:*


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

It's Friday fuckers!!!! T T T ........


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*












It friday going wash the car for the weekend :h5:*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*5th ANNUAL UNTOUCHABLES AND SICC SYDE PITTSBURG TOY DRIVE*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*











Any Rat Rod coming out ??*


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

2 More Weeks!!!! T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*



Going to drop off a few flyer at Fishermen's Warf*


----------



## onebadlowrider (Oct 15, 2007)

*BayBombs will be there.*


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

onebadlowrider said:


> *BayBombs will be there.*



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

nsane86 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Going to drop off a few flyer at Fishermen's Warf*


:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

onebadlowrider said:


> *BayBombs will be there.*


**
*
I have a few trophies waiting for you* :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*

*











Eleven days left until THE DRIVE:cheesy:*


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

nsane86 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:run::run:!!!!!!!!!!!! its almost here:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*

*









Come out to the Toy Drive :wave:

*


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

:run: :run: 10 Days Left!!!! :run: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*

*










I wonder who's going to winn this year's 50/50 Raffle ? hno:*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*










Where are my truck drivers at? *


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Luxurious will be there


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

big john 66 said:


> Luxurious will be there


*



Cool, see you there !!*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

7 More days T T T


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

:run: :run:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

big john 66 said:


> Luxurious will be there


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*

*









One week left , hope to see you all there !!:h5:*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*










Rumor has it that Santa Claus has a new 63 hno:*


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

nsane86 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Yeeeaaah 5 more days!!!


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

big john 66 said:


> Luxurious will be there





See ya there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*













Come and join us this Saturday !!!


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

4 Days! :run:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*

*














I told her that Santa was cumming *


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Ill be covering your guys show for impala magazine


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

84cutty said:


> Ill be covering your guys show for impala magazine


:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

84cutty said:


> Ill be covering your guys show for impala magazine


*Cool, I'll buy you a soda








*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*

*












TWO MORE DAYS AND A WAKE UP *


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

2 More days!!!! T T T


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*

*




It's Here !!! 
THE DRIVE !!! 
Come and show your support!!!
See you on Saturday !!:run:*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

we be there


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES & SICC SYDE 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE NOVEMBER 19TH*













:run:

*It’s finally here, pop open the champagne *
*The DRIVE is finally here!!*


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

Just finish getting things ready for tomorrow ....... See you guys in the morning


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*












Man I love Christmas !!!*


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ON BEHALF OF "BROWN PERSUASION CC"...I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE MEMBERS OF "UNTOUCHABLES CC"AND "SICC SYDE CC"FOR PUTTING ON THIS TOY DRIVE..ME AND THE FAMILY HAD A GOOD TIME AND MEET ALOT OF GOOD PEOPLE.....SEE YOU NEXT YEAR...:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

STKN209 said:


> ON BEHALF OF "BROWN PERSUASION CC"...I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE MEMBERS OF "UNTOUCHABLES CC"AND "SICC SYDE CC"FOR PUTTING ON THIS TOY DRIVE..ME AND THE FAMILY HAD A GOOD TIME AND MEET ALOT OF GOOD PEOPLE.....SEE YOU NEXT YEAR...:thumbsup:












*Thank you for spending the day with us!!
:thumbsup::h5:*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*On behalf of the Untouchables & Sicc Syde c.c., we would like to thank everyone that made this day possible. The weather the night before did not look promising, yet it became a beautiful day to have a toy drive. With your help our 5**[SUP]th[/SUP] anniversary became our biggest DRIVE to date. With so much uncertainly in the world it’s very moving and special when we all can get together to brighten a child's Christmas. So with that may your holidays be golden and God bless. **
Untouchables & Sicc Syde *
*Fun facts: *
*· **140 cars & trucks *
*· **1300 toys *
*· **$800 dollars raised *
*· **50/50 winner won $205

*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

]


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

GOODTIMES East Bay had a great time!! Doing it for the kids .. a great cause!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hustler on the go said:


> GOODTIMES East Bay had a great time!! Doing it for the kids .. a great cause!!!:thumbsup:


*Thank you for coming !!
*
**


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

nsane86 said:


> *On behalf of the Untouchables & Sicc Syde c.c., we would like to thank everyone that made this day possible. The weather the night before did not look promising, yet it became a beautiful day to have a toy drive. With your help our 5**[SUP]th[/SUP] anniversary became our biggest DRIVE to date. With so much uncertainly in the world it’s very moving and special when we all can get together to brighten a child's Christmas. So with that may your holidays be golden and God bless. **
> Untouchables & Sicc Syde *
> *Fun facts: *
> *· **140 cars & trucks *
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR! :biggrin:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

nsane86 said:


>


:thumbsup: Pics came out nice


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

nsane86 said:


>


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*the toys*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

[/URL]


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.262246597155941.58993.100001118087810&type=1&l=bdd5891341


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

nsane86 said:


> *On behalf of the Untouchables & Sicc Syde c.c., we would like to thank everyone that made this day possible. The weather the night before did not look promising, yet it became a beautiful day to have a toy drive. With your help our 5**[SUP]th[/SUP] anniversary became our biggest DRIVE to date. With so much uncertainly in the world it’s very moving and special when we all can get together to brighten a child's Christmas. So with that may your holidays be golden and God bless. **
> Untouchables & Sicc Syde *
> *Fun facts: *
> *· **140 cars & trucks *
> ...


Nice show homies Luxurious will be there next year.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

big john 66 said:


> Nice show homies Luxurious will be there next year.



*Thanks for coming out and supporting us* 
:thumbsup:




*We'll see you on the Dec 3rd uffin:*


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

_UNTOUCHABLES C.C. TOY DRIVE VIDEO_
http://www.pittsburgca.net/video/dynamicpl...eoId=787&AdId=7​


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

**
*
It’s been said that a picture is worth a thousand words.*
*The students at Spectrum Center (Delta) have demonstrated just that.*
*They are over whelmed by the generosity of individuals /car clubs that came *
*to the 5th Annual Untouchables & Sicc Syde Toy Drive. *
*The Drive is only successful because of individuals willing to support a worthy cause. *
*With that being said, we (Untouchables & Sicc Syde) would like to share with you a holiday gift.*
*Pictures and thank yous from the students for making their Christmas brighter and the coming of a New Year more exciting.*
*Merry Christmas & Happy New Year *
*Untouchables C.C / Sicc Syde 

*


----------

